# Concerned...told me to wait two weeks



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a doctor's appointment yesterday to have my thyroid levels taken, tsh, t3, t4, etc.
today the nurse calls me and says one of the levels is abnormal and i need to come in in two weeks to talk to the doctor. I asked her what level and whats wrong and she didnt say anything and said i have to wait to talk to the doctor so i said well what am i supposed to do until the 18th and she said well just keep taking your 75 micrograms of levothyroxin.
I never had this happen to me that i had to come in and talk to a doctor about my levels. they simply would just switch my prescription and then follow up later. now i am really concerned. Why do they let me wait two freakin weeks. Has this ever happened to anyone and should i be majorly concerned? im kinda telling myself if it would be that horrible they probably wouldnt let me wait two weeks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> I had a doctor's appointment yesterday to have my thyroid levels taken, tsh, t3, t4, etc.
> today the nurse calls me and says one of the levels is abnormal and i need to come in in two weeks to talk to the doctor. I asked her what level and whats wrong and she didnt say anything and said i have to wait to talk to the doctor so i said well what am i supposed to do until the 18th and she said well just keep taking your 75 micrograms of levothyroxin.
> I never had this happen to me that i had to come in and talk to a doctor about my levels. they simply would just switch my prescription and then follow up later. now i am really concerned. Why do they let me wait two freakin weeks. Has this ever happened to anyone and should i be majorly concerned? im kinda telling myself if it would be that horrible they probably wouldnt let me wait two weeks


Do you have results and ranges from your last labs? Therein might lie a clue!

Are those the only 3 tests you had run with your most recent lab draw? Etc. might mean you had other tests?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Might you be able to request a phone call from/ with your doctor? Two weeks seems too long to wait with unsettling news like that. :hugs: Best wishes.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

i called and left a message because i only have one week left of my levothyroxine anyways so i need this appointment asap and with my state exam on the 17th i just cant bear this panic. i mean i am not surprised something is abnormal because they only wouldalways test my tsh and not do any other tests and this time i requested the whole panel. so i am really not surprised that something is abnormal but i want to know what is abnormal. i hope its nothing bad. i just dont get why im supposed to wait this long especially if its something bad. i do not have the last lab results and if i would it would be only the "normal" tsh level


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

okay i mentioned to get an appointment for the 10th. they will charge me another 75 dollars for the so called follow-up appointment. how is that follow-up? i am simply getting my results, which i paid for. this is ridiculous. definitely not going there again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> okay i mentioned to get an appointment for the 10th. they will charge me another 75 dollars for the so called follow-up appointment. how is that follow-up? i am simply getting my results, which i paid for. this is ridiculous. definitely not going there again


Bunch of lousy crooks! Did you tell them? They should not charge you $75. Maybe a small but nominal fee. Good grief. I don't know what we all are to do!


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah i have no insurance and this office prides themselves how they are affordable for low income people. yeah great help, really! $75 to sit there for five minutes. when i was there yesterday, he said that he would just call me if anything changes and instead of putting in the prescription now i should wait until tomorrow so he can change it if necessary. never said anything about coming in for $75


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> yeah i have no insurance and this office prides themselves how they are affordable for low income people. yeah great help, really! $75 to sit there for five minutes. when i was there yesterday, he said that he would just call me if anything changes and instead of putting in the prescription now i should wait until tomorrow so he can change it if necessary. never said anything about coming in for $75


We are all in the same boat and it is sinking fast. Many many many do not have insurance OR the resources to pay for medical care.

Not a good scenario. At all. Picture this; we could all be wiped out by communicable diseases. That's just for starters!

Don't get me started!


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

this just happened to me, thought id share. cant believe it:

So after i finally managed to schedule my new appointment on the 10th and she said it will cost me another $75 and i very much remember that the doctor said if the prescription should change they will just change it and call it into the pharmacy. nothing was ever mentioned about coming back in. I noticed that the nurses have their own thing going with the receptionist and the doctor is not always notified. i.e. last time they lost my blood. i kept calling and calling for the results and they would say oh the nurse will call you back then i finally said i need the doctor to call me and then they finally admitted they had lost my blood and i had it taken again. Not that i would have received a refund or anything for having to drive there again for 45 minutes after those losers lost it. And then the nurse had called me again after a day saying everything looks fine like my cholestorol, etc. she never mentioned any thyroid level until i said i didnt get tested for that stuff but for my thyroid and she said, oh those levels are fine too, just keep the 75 microgram prescription. the doctor is really nice and its the only one i can afford and so i went back there this time, even though i should have known, but i dont have the financial means to go somewhere else. 
Anyways, so earlier i called and said fine i want a copy of my lab results now, since they have to give it to me. she faxed me some release form and said i had to pick it up. i want them for my record and also because i then can find out online whats so wrong and stop being totally freaked out. So i get there and she says its a dollar a page. already annoyed be but i said fine how many pages and she says well one. so i said fine, just give me the freakin thing. Im talking to the receptionist (who btw is miss prissy in person), she suddenly says, well the doctor hasnt looked at the relase form yet and it takes up to 10 days. so i really lost it. i said i just drove here for 45 minutes to get this form after you said i need to pick it up and now you say i cant have it. and then i said i also want to talk to the nurse now because she said she would have the doctor call me back. either way i get to talk to the nurse now or the doctor. youre a freakin rip off, wanting to charge me $75 even though he said he would just call in the pharmacy. i need to talk to him and not the nurse. now! and she wouldnt let me get past her since you gotta go through her. i was really fuming and freakin out. i have the worst freakin fears in my head and noone will tell me anything. i dont think the doctor would have a problem telling me but you cant get to him. After 30 minutes i just left. i was crying and hyperventilating and im really not the type that loses her cool that fast. But they are scaring me and wont give me my results nor let me talk to the doctor. I had my husband call them because i just couldnt anymore and the receptionist dished him another lie that actually they dont have the results yet and i will have to wait until they get them. which is a lie because they had them this morning, otherwise they wouldnt have ordered me in. 
I just got home and im still freakin out about this. Im just so upset and i dont know what to do anymore. i cant get through to him because the nurse and receptionist are in my way. they always say they will let him know but i doubt that they do. 
Should i send a certified letter to his name at the place or what should i do? I cant wait until the 10th and i wouldnt even get in then either because id refuse to pay her $75 and she wouldnt let get me past her. I really dont know what to do anymore. I will definitely report this to the medical board but what should i do about the other stuff?


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow...so sorry to hear of the major aggrivation. 
Whenever I have lab work done..either at a lab or my hospital, I always ask them to send me a copy of the results. They have me sign a release and then mail me a copy. No problems. When I have asked my Dr's office for a copy of results it's a never a problem. That is your information. 
Your lab results are YOURS. I would send a certified letter directly to the Dr. to let them know of your aggrivation.
Sounds ridiculous.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe the doctor is on vacation and told the nurses not to advertise that too loudly. It is summer after all. You could request a copy of the lab results citing the HIPAA requirements that you have access to your health care records. I had a similar thing and I went into the office and requested copies right there and then. I think they probably have the results, but the doctor is out of town and the nurses can't phone in a prescription. ??? Just guessing, though. What are you worried about re: the results?


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

Th doctor is in the office. they do this everytime. i dont know why but they are obviously the lousiest people there. yes I am somewhat concerned about the results because the nurse made a big secret out of it and acted like its the worst thing they have ever seen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> Th doctor is in the office. they do this everytime. i dont know why but they are obviously the lousiest people there. yes I am somewhat concerned about the results because the nurse made a big secret out of it and acted like its the worst thing they have ever seen


Can you find a better clinic in your area?

Our Super Mod Lavender has furnished this link for us.
find a clinic near you
http://findahealthcenter.hrsa.gov/Search_HCC.aspx

And you bet I would write letters and cc: them to many others besides the doctor.

How can you even trust a place like that with your medical intervention much less diagnosis?

I am so so sorry for this; I truly am!


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I sent out the letter to the doctor. I also filled the prescription he gave me for the same dosage i had last time. he told me not to fill it because he would probably have to call in to change it. So until i get my lab results and can go to another doctor i will at least have some medication. I will definitely check out this link and call them and explain my situation to me. I rather pay another clinic another $75 to look at my results and give me a prescription than go back to them and pay them the same amount to get my results. ridiculous!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> I sent out the letter to the doctor. I also filled the prescription he gave me for the same dosage i had last time. he told me not to fill it because he would probably have to call in to change it. So until i get my lab results and can go to another doctor i will at least have some medication. I will definitely check out this link and call them and explain my situation to me. I rather pay another clinic another $75 to look at my results and give me a prescription than go back to them and pay them the same amount to get my results. ridiculous!


Not to mention all the confusion, inconvenience, gas, time and stress!

Please let us know!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Not trying to ruffle feathers here, but IMHO (if it was me) I would try to de-stress just a little bit. I'm sure the frustration factor is through the roof, and if you already aren't feeling great this just compounds it.

It sure sounds like they need to get their clinic in order, like a lot of them. Nothing like being stonewalled by the front office staff who think they are playing "doctor". There is no reason they couldn't fax you the release, then you fax it back signed, and they fax you your one page of results.

Same goes for the prescription. They should be able to phone in a simple refill to the pharmacy without you coming in for an office visit. My only wild guess is the doctor wants to see you before changing the dose after your recent lab work.

Next time (if there is one) you are in there with the doctor, I would confront him about the staff's behavior. Clinic or not, insurance or not, you are still a patient under his/her care. You deserve to be treated in a respectable manner and given prompt results and follow-up. If that is too much for them to handle, I would take my business elsewhere and file a complaint.

:anim_32:


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

well i sent him the letter. the issue is even if i come in on the 10th for my appointment i will not get past the front desk unless i give her another 75 dollars and i refuse to. So i sent the letter out. And if i don't get a call from him or anything by tuesday morning i will have to report this to the medical board. I do not think that he is the problem but his staff is. And the problem is i just cant get to him. Because even if im in the office i cant get him to come out because he is all the way in the back and the receptionist refuses and if i call and say i need to be called back by him it doesnt happen either. so yeah, the letter is my last option. I am definitely overstressed. no doubt. my thyroid unbalanced levels are part of it and of course thanks to their treatment it got even worse. We both knew my levels would be unbalanced and thats why he said he would have to change it anyways. he never said to come in. I rather think its the nurse's doing and of course i cant get past her to get to the doctor. thats why this is sooo frustrating


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I'd be very surprised if he/she doesn't call you after receiving the letter.

It sounds like the doctor originally promised you a call with results and a medication adjustment over the phone. In hindsight, he/she probably wants you to come in and see you in person, for whatever reason.

From my very limited perspective, the office staff have probably labeled you as "that" patient and are reluctant to go out of their way to do anything. You call repeatedly, you show up in person and get emotional, you write a letter, and you threaten to report him/her to the medical board. (None of which anyone here can blame you for, BTW.)

To them, this is all over-the-top and irrational. To you, you're just trying to get your lab results and appropriate follow-up medical care, all the while not feeling well. All you want to do is get on with your day.

Unless somebody is going to extend the olive branch, I'd be looking for a new doctor. You might even try someplace like urgent care -- you could ask them for a second opinion. They should do a cash-only or payment at time-of-service discount, too. At least it would be a fresh set of eyes to look at everything, along with hopefully some friendlier staff.

Good luck! :anim_32:


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats the point. im actually a very relaxed patient. last time they lost my blood and kept saying someone would call me back and never did and after four days and several phone calls they finally admitted they had lost it. They knew that obviously in the beginning but didnt want to admit it. it was of course on my cost to come back in and had it taken again. The receptionist is just plain rude. not just to me. she was right from the beginning like that. She is one of those people with too much plastic surgery and botox at the age of 50 something but trying to look 20. Just miss prissy in person. And she plain out refuses to even get someone. if its the nurse, manager, doctor whatever. The nurse isnt any better. never calls when she is supposed to and promises and they arent busy there at all. everytime im there there is maybe one person waiting.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> Thats the point. im actually a very relaxed patient. last time they lost my blood and kept saying someone would call me back and never did and after four days and several phone calls they finally admitted they had lost it. They knew that obviously in the beginning but didnt want to admit it. it was of course on my cost to come back in and had it taken again. The receptionist is just plain rude. not just to me. she was right from the beginning like that. She is one of those people with too much plastic surgery and botox at the age of 50 something but trying to look 20. Just miss prissy in person. And she plain out refuses to even get someone. if its the nurse, manager, doctor whatever. The nurse isnt any better. never calls when she is supposed to and promises and they arent busy there at all. everytime im there there is maybe one person waiting.


Believe me; we all know that this is happening to you. There is probably not one of us here who has not been treated in the same manner or even worse.

Just so you know you are being validated.

I agree w/Bigfoot; time to move on and get a better clinic and/or doctor. Your life and well-being are at stake.

They sound like a dangerous and very clicky bunch. Pooey on that. And to pay on top of it? Outrageous!


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I will but I first have to save up money again. like i said i am unemployment and I have no insurance. That's why i cannot believe they want to charge me those $75. this guy is in newspapers priding himself how he understands the issues with no insurance and low-income and thats why he's affordable blabla.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> I will but I first have to save up money again. like i said i am unemployment and I have no insurance. That's why i cannot believe they want to charge me those $75. this guy is in newspapers priding himself how he understands the issues with no insurance and low-income and thats why he's affordable blabla.


When the economy is bad; the predators are out! What a sin!

I am truly sorry this has happened to you. We are on very bad times and to be taken advantage of by the health industry on top of it is unconscionable.

Just know you are not alone.


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just found this review. I had never seen this before but i think this explains my experience:

Link edited by Andros

I wish i had seen this before


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

And another one: yaaay:
Link edited by Andros


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> I just found this review. I had never seen this before but i think this explains my experience:
> Link edited by Andros
> 
> I wish i had seen this before


Oh, dear Lord! Bad, bad! And way too scary!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Ouch, yeah, time to cut your losses if you can. If the ratings are true, this looks like a bad situation. I can totally sympathize about what you're going, through -- had to get my blood drawn three times in my last doc's office. I know people are human and mistakes get made, but c'mon people...

Something about "rising to their level of incompetence", LOL.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

wuselino -

I posted this on another thread you commented on but if you are in the United States it is Federal Law that you be provided with a copy of your medical records, including lab work when requested. They can charge you a small copying fee but they must give them to you at your request.

I would march right into the office and request a copy of your last bloodwork. You do not have to see the dr or pay him another $75 to get a copy of your labwork.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

you might have to sign a form to get the labwork, etc. when i was doing mag3-renal exams i'd arrange for the cd of the actual procedure and normally would have it with in an hour of takign the exam. the paperwork is just to verify who is getting the information. part of the HIPPA laws.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, paperwork makes the world go 'round!


----------

